# Federal 5.56 Military Spec @ walmart $149.00 with ammo can



## harryben (Jun 22, 2016)

Go this today, price was $149.00 for 420 rounds. 62 Grain FMJ Ball ammo. They all come already on stripper clips and has a speed loader for your mags. You get a metal ammo can that is in very good shape and the seal is very good. Pricey for a spend, but I feel better now that I have ballistic military spec ammo now.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi Harry welcome to PF. Please take a moment and post an introduction thread so we can get to know you. Introduce Yourself

Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

harryben said:


> Go this today, price was $149.00 for 420 rounds. 62 Grain FMJ Ball ammo. They all come already on stripper clips and has a speed loader for your mags. You get a metal ammo can that is in very good shape and the seal is very good. Pricey for a spend, but I feel better now that I have ballistic military spec ammo now.


That's a good price. Nice find.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

harryben said:


> Go this today, price was $149.00 for 420 rounds. 62 Grain FMJ Ball ammo. They all come already on stripper clips and has a speed loader for your mags. You get a metal ammo can that is in very good shape and the seal is very good. Pricey for a spend, but I feel better now that I have ballistic military spec ammo now.


I will start off by agreeing that you should introduce yourself. I for one have my share of 855 and 109 in 62 grn, but there is better .223/5.56 ammo to be had. The price you got is pretty decent though.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Decent price the way I look at it. 4 years ago, I saw the same stuff for $129/box.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Do they ship?


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

It's good stuff...decent anyways. I've been predominantly getting Tulammo .223 shoots good enough for the range I expect to use it and what I may lose on long range accuracy I make up for with short range volume of fire.

1,000 rounds for $268.00. Steel round, so no reloading it. Buy a small quantity to make sure it functions through your gun first...Wolf works too. Figure I will get my Zombie-pocalypse quantity in Steel and a few thousand in Brass that I can reload for the long run. 

I got ammo cans so no worries there. But for the quality you got...it's a decent price.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Anything that will fly down the barrel and not jam is good ammo.jmo. Those on the receiving end don't and won't care the quality of your ammo.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The goofy Walmarts around here dont even have any .22 LR. Yalls stores must have better management.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Wally World has had the Federal .223 in the 100 pack for $40 for a few years now - when you consider in a metal ammo can the $149 is a good price - the stripper clips good or bad depending on the quality ....


----------



## patebon (Mar 26, 2015)

That's a good price. congrats your purchase


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> Wally World has had the Federal .223 in the 100 pack for $40 for a few years now - when you consider in a metal ammo can the $149 is a good price - the stripper clips good or bad depending on the quality ....


I do everything on a cost per round basis....$150 for 400 = 0.37 per, take off the strips and ammo can ($10-$15) and your around 34-36 cents per...Federal....Not a bad deal at all.
As opposed to .40 per you mention above.

In all the ways I've checked so far...the lowest I can get ammo is 13 cents per if I reload and have the casings....0.19 per if I have to buy the casings too.

Tula and wolf are about 27 cents per in bulk.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I buy 556 in bulk and try to keep it at around 30 cents a round.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Warning: Mil Spec casings are not easily reloadable....if at all.


----------

